# Fish tail injury



## RantiNasha (Dec 8, 2012)

As I stated in my introduction post about the 25 dwarf neon rainbows, one of them is actually injured and is unable to swim properly..*** he can swim is with his mouth up and tail down..his tail is kinda curved which shows that the problem is with his tail only...it seems like it has dislocated the tail fin or so...mostly this happened while I was getting it to my home in my car...but I dont know how this happened...and ya Its definitely not tail rot...

I have attached few images with this thread...can anything be done for this??

PS:- I know its a male fish as the tail and fins are red...in dwarf neon rainbows the females have yellow fins n tails where as males have red..


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Your guess would be as good as mine if he will recover?Small fish need to be double bagged(first bag placed upside down in second bag to prevent fish from getting crushed in corners{leaking is not why they double bag}).If your LFS doesn't double bag always transport fish with bag upside down(rubber band and nicely round bottom down).If your looking for a humane way to euthanise ;water and ice cubes in a cup and let it get cold(couple minutes) then place fish in COLD water,he'll die in under 8 seconds!.Seems the most humane and efficient method I've heard or used,it works(quick).


----------



## RantiNasha (Dec 8, 2012)

The fish were double bagged...but not the way u told...it was bagged one above the other...but i'm sure that the fish doesnt have any kiinda infection...only problem is its tail and I think it has the right to live the way it is...though I cannot see the fish struggling...i dont think I can do that to it...


----------



## RantiNasha (Dec 8, 2012)

well it was double bagged..but not the way u said...it was just one above the other...n apart from that I really dont think I will be able to do that...its coz I feel they have the right to live no matter how they are...though I cant see him struggle like this..but if there was any other option as in to fix the problem then sure I will opt for that...anyway thanks for suggestion


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

There isn't anything you can do for a curved spine. They will struggle. It will be painful to see him suffer. Br strong and think about his quality of life.


----------



## RantiNasha (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks sherry..yea its hard to see though...yea m trying my level best to keep it happy n strong...though its eating fine...I just hoped there was some remedy to its problem...anyway thanks once again..!!


----------

